# Focaccia Bread Help



## Falkon (Oct 23, 2007)

This was my first attempt at making Focaccia bread.  Here is the problem, it did not come out light enough.  It's more dense and a bit too hard.  Was this a problem of yeast or too much flour?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2007)

Falkon,
foccacia can be fairly soft and also it can be dense and firm, it depends on the size of the pan. A large sheet will give you thin firm bread, a smaller pan will give you a softer foccacia that is wonderful for cutting open for a sandwich...The thin firm type is our favorite and we add extra evoo to the top then just place your salami or cheese on the top open faced for munching..
Also spritzing the oven with water  2-3 times the first ten minutes of baking will give you a nice crispy crust. 
kadesma


----------



## Falkon (Oct 23, 2007)

For this one, I was going for a softer focaccia for sandwiches.  The outside is crispy, and the inside is firm and dense.  I think what happened is that the yeast did not totally rise.  That's what the signs point to.  The yeast rising leaves air pockets throughout.  This bread almost looks solid.  Well, I know what to do next time.  I'm going to try again tomorrow!

What do you usually put on your focaccia?  On mine I put crushed rosemary and fresh grated asiago cheese.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2007)

I usually just use a good extra virgin olive oil and a coarse salt,we leave it rather plain so we can put all types of meats and cheese with it or even spread on my dads favorite avocado dip on it...It's just a matter of what you like. The garlic and herbs on top are really tasty and look so pretty for a party..Just put on the things you enjoy most and you'll have a winner..
kadesma


----------



## Falkon (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I tried again, and it came out perfect!  Thanks for your help, and it was definitely a yeast problem.  I know exactly what it was, but I'm too embarrassed to admit.  It had to do with me following the recipe too closely instead of using my head.

Camera is low quality


----------



## Falkon (Oct 23, 2007)

didn't get it the first time.

I used asiago cheese, rosemary and oregano on this one.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a gorgeous bread, Falkon. It looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2007)

Falkon said:


> didn't get it the first time.
> 
> I used asiago cheese, rosemary and oregano on this one.


Glad we could help, your foccacia looks wonderful..Has made me want to get in the kitchen and make some.
kadesma


----------

